# Datacolor debuts SpyderX, a ground-breaking color calibration solution for monitors.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

> Press Release:
> *Lawrenceville, New Jersey, USA, February 11, 2019* – Datacolor®, a global leader in color management solutions, has launched SpyderX, its fastest, most accurate and easiest to use color calibration tool for monitors. The development of SpyderX is a testament to Datacolor’s commitment to advancing color management solutions for photographers, videographers and creative specialists worldwide.
> SpyderX uses a fully redesigned color engine that provides significantly increased color accuracy and low light capabilities, giving photographers the confidence needed to achieve their creative vision.
> 
> ...


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 11, 2019)

I've written up a detailed if anyone's interested (NB I have no connection with Datacolor, other than being asked to look at the new Spyder)

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/spyder-x-calibrator-review/

Here's the new Spyder along with all the previous Spyders I've looked at since 2003...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a spyder2, but replaced it with a system which also calibrates prints.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 11, 2019)

If it only included the ability to calibrate a TV, it would be a killer app. What I mean is, I'm still happy with my Spyder 4, getting accurate prints at the end of the workflow. Being able to use it for something in addition would compel me to upgrade now.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 12, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> If it only included the ability to calibrate a TV, it would be a killer app. What I mean is, I'm still happy with my Spyder 4, getting accurate prints at the end of the workflow. Being able to use it for something in addition would compel me to upgrade now.


I’m sure it’s entirely capable of calibrating a TV; a display is a display. Send the color patches over HDMI rather than USB.

I’m not sure many TVs are capable of being calibrated, unless they’re being driven by a computer dedicated. There are probably some smart TV models with the ability but *shrug*


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 12, 2019)

I need Windows 10 to be fixed! It keeps unloading my color profile which makes editing photos an insanely difficult situation.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 12, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> If it only included the ability to calibrate a TV, it would be a killer app. What I mean is, I'm still happy with my Spyder 4, getting accurate prints at the end of the workflow. Being able to use it for something in addition would compel me to upgrade now.



They used to do a TV adjustment version http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/spyder4tv-hd-review/

I've not looked again, since I've still got the plasma TV used in that (2012) review


----------



## gwooding (Feb 12, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> If it only included the ability to calibrate a TV, it would be a killer app. What I mean is, I'm still happy with my Spyder 4, getting accurate prints at the end of the workflow. Being able to use it for something in addition would compel me to upgrade now.



I also have a spyder 4 and I have used to calibrate a couple of TV's. In order to do this though your TV needs to have the relevant controls. On the Samsung TV's I have worked on you can manually adjust the RGB values of 10 points along the gamma curve. At the end of the day the calibration isn't as good as what you can get using a calibrated PC monitor but it is still a drastic improvement.

What you need to do is get HFCR software. 
Then you connect a laptop or PC to the TV over HDMI (check for a setting that applies all adjustments regardless of the input)
Place your calibrator on the TV and use HFCR to generate the patches, the beauty is that it can measure in real time so you can then adjust the settings until it matches the reference you select.

You can also do this using a DVD (or flash drive) that contains the patches if you don't have a PC to connect to the TV.

I found the following guide which has quite a significant amount of handy info. Feel free to ask me about any points that are unclear.

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10457

As for the topic I don't yet see the point in updating my spyder 4, it will be interesting to see how the new one compares with the xrite devices which seem to have a much better reputation (although my spyder has served me well).


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2019)

dirtyvu said:


> I need Windows 10 to be fixed! It keeps unloading my color profile which makes editing photos an insanely difficult situation.


Are you, by chance, using a laptop with intel graphics AND an nVidia GPU? I've got an Asus set up this way. After it boots, I get the correct ICC for a few minutes, then it pops to the default, which is noticeably cooler. 

I have to go into Control Panel > Color Management, choose the Devices tab, then set the ICC profile from the calibration as the default again. And then it "sticks" until I reboot. 

What a pain, but it is a work-around working for me.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 14, 2019)

keithcooper said:


> I've written up a detailed if anyone's interested (NB I have no connection with Datacolor, other than being asked to look at the new Spyder)
> 
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/spyder-x-calibrator-review/



Thanks Keith. I was hoping to see a comparison with the older Spyders or the X-rite i1Display, but did not see that.


----------



## Freddell (Feb 15, 2019)

kaihp said:


> Thanks Keith. I was hoping to see a comparison with the older Spyders or the X-rite i1Display, but did not see that.



Me too, although I ordered one anyway cause it was 50$ cheaper than x-rite. If spyder 5 is 80% or x-rite this might be 95%?


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 15, 2019)

kaihp said:


> Thanks Keith. I was hoping to see a comparison with the older Spyders or the X-rite i1Display, but did not see that.


Unfortunately, I don't have the equipment (or number of sample calibrators) to do a meaningful comparison.
To do so would take a strictly defined test methodology and careful testing.

Sorry, but my previous scientific and engineering background is one of the reasons why I never do comparative reviews ;-)
If you do find comparisons, then any without a true statistical analysis should be treated, if not as suspect, but at least with a pinch of salt.

The new sensor is faster and I've seen some work to suggest that it is better at shadow detail, but I have no figures that I'd include in a review.

A lot depends on prices you find, and if you need the full range of functionality included. The higher end products have lots of functionality that many photographers might not need


----------



## Freddell (Feb 21, 2019)

I now bought and tried the SpyderX pro.
I used a laptop with a B156HAN04.5 panel. Originlly I could not find any review of this monitor on Notebokcheck, hence would like to have it calibrated.
Did three runs with spyderX:
1. Too yellow (new configuration)
2. Too blue (new configuration)
3. A little better (recalibration from 2)

Then I found the Notebookcheck icm file here (x-rite):
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-ROG-GU501GM-i7-8750H-GTX-1060-Laptop-Review.307584.0.html

The notebookcheck icm file is the clear better choice.

So it seems datacolor spyderX software and the new puck is nowhere near x-rite.
displayCAL also is not yet compatible with spyderX.

Cannot recommend this one unless someone can help me understand if I calibrated on top of an existing icm hence the very varying results.


----------

